# Temperature gauge acting weird



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greetings-

I have noticed that the temperature gauge on the instrument panel is acting weird, and I need to know if its related to a possible problem with the temperature coolant sensor. 
Okay, when the outside ambient air temperature is above freezing or close to 40 degrees and I accelerate, the needle on the temp. gauge starts to jump the left erratically; indicating the engine is running cooler. When I let off the gas pedal the gauge goes back to normal. This scenerio only does not happen if the air temp. is below freezing. Like I first mentioned I think the coolant temp sensor might be going back, is this correct.

regards
Frank


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't believe the sensor itself is bad. I bet the terminal is floating loose on the spade terminal of the temperature sensor. Many people had this problem including myself. I fixed mine by removing the connector from the sensor and then tighten'd down the female connector so it fit snug on the sensor.

You can confirm this by having someone observe the temp gauge which you wiggle the wire.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree that the connector could be loose or check the grounds to the engine.

Troy


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

My temp gauge is doing the same thing today fidgeting like crazy when i press the gas also the acceleration is slower then usual,will the car over heat if i take it to work?London did jserrano"s method fix our problem?i hope u guys answer back,taking the train sucks!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

To be honest, I know I have to fix it, but there are more pressing issue with fixiing up and remodeling my home first.


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

fixed it! thxxxxxj


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

jserrano and KA24tech ftw!!! common problem that im willing to bet is _your_ problem as well.


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

i thought i fixed it,,,nottt,,,,,the problem went away so i thought,i disconnected the coolant temp sensor(same thing as temp sensor right?)its diff to see the 2 metal things i have to bend,when you say female connector do u mean 1 of the 2 metal things inside the housing connected to the sensor?if yes which is female ?or do i bend both to the side so it'll fit better?


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

had a friend wiggle the sensor and like serrano said it started fidgeting,i tightened down one of the connectors ,and the fidgeting stopped ,except when i reved the engine it still was bouncing down ,but if my friend wiggled the sensor now the needle wouldnt wiggle.should I keep trying to tighten it down(scared to break it)or just replace it?


----------



## Nitro212519 (Aug 5, 2007)

jovanni said:


> had a friend wiggle the sensor and like serrano said it started fidgeting,i tightened down one of the connectors ,and the fidgeting stopped ,except when i reved the engine it still was bouncing down ,but if my friend wiggled the sensor now the needle wouldnt wiggle.should I keep trying to tighten it down(scared to break it)or just replace it?



does anyone know where I can buy that red connector for a 1990 Nissan Stanza 2.4L SOHC I'am having the same problem I have to wiggle it to work properly it doesn't make good contact with coolant temp sensor please help


----------

